# 20 Gallon (2ft) Tall. Any ideas??



## Bec (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
I just got a 2 ft tank for my birthday and Id love to put in some plants cause it looks so bare. As I dont have an imaginative bone in my body so I am just looking around at different setups to get an idea of the plants I like and the different kinds of aquascaping. What I am having trouble with is finding pics of taller planted tanks rather than wider. I would appreciate it if anyone had any pics to give me an idea of which direction I want to go. This tank is mainly for fish. I have these:
2 x Gold Gouramis
2 x kissing gouramis
2 x Bolivian Butterflys
1 x albino corydoras
1 x Amazon sword
Thanks in advance
Bec


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Most Vallisneria species will grow to be quite tall, and they spread quickly.

Just about any "stem" type plant you can imagine will grow to the surface of the aquarium.

Now that I come to think of it, most any plant, given the right conditions, will get tall.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Perhaps you should look at these galleries for some ideas. Edge is spot on..most plants can be grown tall.

A comment on your current plant. The amzon swords will WAY OVER grow that 2ft tankIMO, only HUGE tanks can propperly accomidate that sword. Mine outgrew my 29g (2.5x1x1.5ft H )tank in only 3 months.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003.cgi

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2003.cgi


----------



## Bec (May 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, that's a real help. I really didn't know there were so many people who had a passion for planted aquariums...Anyways I'm on a mission to get mine looking as beautiful as some of you guys have. I'll keep you posted..Have a great day
bec


----------

